# Trident Z Lighting Control not detecting RAM in Slots and other issues...



## Wolvyreen (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi,

I have tried everything I can think of to get this working.  It's a bit of a long winded situation that I will try and explain and I really hope someone can help.
Before we get in to it, I am aware that the gigabyte software is SH@# but we have no other software to use to control the mobo lighting.

So, yesterday I noticed that everytime I tried opening the RGB Fusion app, it would say "Please Wait..." and then just exit.  the same would happen with the Trident Z lighting control Software.

So I started the whole troubleshooting saga and eventually


completely uninstalled ALL Gigabyte software and G.Skill Trident Z Lighting Control Software.
I used CCleaner to remove any remnants of files and cleaned up the registry as well.
I also manually scanned my entire drive for an  anything related to RGB Fusion and G.Skill
I then reinstalled the RGB Fusion software and I was surprised to see it work.  However, NOW I can only control my mobo RGB and not the RAM.
The RAM is now stuck on RAINBOW.




So I figured, well I don't care, I will anyway control the RAM using the Triden Z Lighting Control software but when I started the G.Skill app, it also opened now but shows NO RAM sticks to manage.

So then I realise that the RAM is now not being detected.



And so I start becoming concerned that maybe CCleaner has borked my drivers or OS or something but then I realised that this all started *BEFORE *I touched CCleaner so.....

I shut the machine down, removed and reseated the RAM sticks and tried again....*NOTHING*
Then I shut the machine down, cleared the CMOS and reset the BIOS settings and tried again....*NOTHING*
I then ran sfc /scannow from the command line as administrator....NOTHING
I then ran DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth from the command line as adminstrator....*NOTHING*
I tried REINSTALLING the Chipset drivers and reboot....*NOTHING*
Then I look over to the LED display on my Galax 2080 ti HOF and notice that the display info is not showing.  So...

I check if the Xtreme Tuner software is running and it is.
So I open up the app and exit it and restart it and the LED display STILL shows *NOTHING*.


So now I am at a loss...I don't know where to from here....

Has anyone got ANY suggestions for me??  I would really appreciate someones help here.

*EDIT: *So some news,  Reinstalling the Xtreme Tuner for the Galax 2080ti HOF GPU seems to have resolved the LED Display issue.
so 1 down...

*FINALUPDATE:* is the following for any future people having the same problem.

I was ready to reinstall my windows when I read somewhere that someone downloaded the ASUS Aura software and was able to control their RAM Modules that way.

So I figured that if I was going to reinstall, I had nothing to lose....

It worked!  I can't believe it.  Running the ASUS Aura software to control my G.Skill RAM on a Gigabyte Aorus Master.

GG!!!


----------

